

Ask HN: How to explain LulzSec in layman? - JacobIrwin

I was trying to explain to a non-CS friend the other day exactly what LulzSec is?<p>Hackers? Security? Radical futurists?<p>Thoughts...?
======
jshot
You should start with what they actually understand. Do they think LulzSec is
a bunch of social parasites with too much time and tech knowledge? Build on
and/or correct what they think.

------
JacobIrwin
12\. This is where Topiary comes in. They all form lulzsec to be
"hacktivists".

Source: <http://pastebin.com/raw.php?i=iVujX4TR>

------
noduerme
[http://cdn5.movieclips.com/mgm/w/wargames-1983/0580137_9495_...](http://cdn5.movieclips.com/mgm/w/wargames-1983/0580137_9495_MC_Tx360.jpg)

